# Protección de ventilador



## peperc (Ene 20, 2018)

hola, tengo un tema con un ventilador de pie, de esos cuadrados comunes, tipo :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?rl....9.266...0i8i30k1j0i30k1j0i24k1.0.2fP93pL1XuU

el tema es que hacia un poco de ruido y lo desarme y limpie, lo lubrique desde el eje, no deasarme el motor, no se si se desarma , parece blindado es algo asi:






la forma.
igual, no lo desarmaria, recuerdo que he leido o me han dicho que esta falla que describire, es perder el tiempo ..

el tema es que a veces se traba el eje.
a veecs, segun como queda.
me puse a lubricarlo y lo giraba y a veces, detenido , luego el costaba girar.
otras veces no , gira perfecto, aunque le saco elergia sigue girando , no esta sucio.
es como queda cuando se detiene.
algo en el eje, bujes o no se que.

EL ASUNTO:
ya lo arme, me suta dejarlo prendido a la noche, mas que el de techo.
pero me da miedo, he escuchado , que si se corta la luz y se para y luego vuelve la luz y no enceinde , no gira, puede quemarse, prenderse fuego.

y estuve pensando como detectar eso , para protegerlo.
asi que hoy a la mañana hice mediciones, a ver la corriente:

y con asombro veo que si esta girando en minimo consume 120 mA ca , pero si esta trabado en minimo consume 125 mA 
en medio y en maximo es igual, la diferencia es poquisima, asi que descarte el hacer algo que detecte la corriente.

siempre pense que la corriente si estaba frenado era mucho mayor, de el orden de 3 a 6 veces mayor, no casi la misma.

un protector de tension no me sirve para nada.:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-648364411-protector-de-tension-trv-smart10-_JM_

y tampoco es cosa de hacer un injerto complicado de poner un sensor optico para ver si las paletas giran.

¿ se les ocurre algo simple? 

por que casi es la misma corrriente, no entiendo eso ?
entonces, no se calienta el motor si queda trabado ??  si la corriente es la misma ?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2018)

Ese tipo de motores se desarma, tiene bujes autolubricados, que hay que cambiar, el problema es que si limpias bien eje y buje y lo lubricas, solo quedara una capa mínima que al funcionar y calentarse desaparecera y otra vez empezara a trabajar en seco.
Fijate de ver de conseguir bujes del mismo tipo, en las casa de repuestos de electrodomesticos o que te lo haga un tornero pero no con bronce común tiene que ser del tipo autolub, aquí en Argentina ByC fabrica bujes autolubricados standard para electrodomesticos, el buje esta sujeto en la carcasa con un sistema a presión lleva el buje y el rotor.
En mi caso particular diceñe una pieza adaptadora y reemplace los bujes por rodamientos, duran mucho más tiempo y es ultrafácil de reparar y el eje no se gasta, vale la pena esos motores duran muy pero muy mucho tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2018)

Ponele un termofusible atado al bobinado


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 20, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> no deasarme el motor, no se si se desarma , parece blindado es algo asi:




Como te dijo Pandacba, debes desarmar el motor, y al menos, cambiar los bujes autolubricados.

Cuando lo desarmes, *seguramente vas a notar señales de roce en el rotor.*


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> que te lo haga un tornero pero no con bronce común tiene que ser del tipo autolub



en donde vivo, se le llama bronce fosforoso, (por si no lo encuentra por el nombre que le diste, que de un pais a otro cambian mucho los nombres) saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 24, 2018)

Hola, antes de desarmar el motor, chequea que no haya juego radial en el eje, puede tener algo de juego axial, es normal. Si el eje gira sin dificultad, entonces me inclino a que el condensador está desvalorizado.


----------



## peperc (Ene 24, 2018)

hola, como dije, a veces se trababa con la mano..

a ver, con este ventilador me surgieron 2 grandes dudas, pareceria que los chinos  han inventado algo que funciona AL REVEZ de lo que para mi era clasico:

1 -- freno al motor y consume lo mismo que funcionando , apenas un 5% mas, algo que no entiendo.
hasta deberia de pensar que entonces, no deberia quemarse si queda trabado, puesto que la potencia consumida es la misma que funcionando .

2 -- antiguamente  EL USO  gastaba a el eje y bujes, y hacia que haya "juego " y ruido.
al parecer con estos es al revez, surge nuevo material en vez de gastarse y se traba ???


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 24, 2018)

Lo que sucede es que el motor es de muy baja potencia, además esos pequeños rotores tienen alta impedancia, lo que refleja en pésimo torque, ya que su función no es arrastrar cargas. Podrás notar cuando enciendes un ventilador de techo, verás que tarda varios segundos hasta alcanzar su velocidad nominal. Así que por lo tanto poco cambia el consumo, si el rotor gira o no. Pero cómo repito hay que chequear el condensador, en cuánto al tema bujes, utiliza algún aceite en spray, para ver si mejora, suele atascarse cabellos, sino hay que desarmar(óptimo sería), debes marcar la posición antagónica de las tapas de la carcaza, así no tendrás dolores de cabeza en el armado.


----------



## mezafono (Ene 24, 2018)

Me ha pasado igual, he tratado de ajustar una y otra ves el juego radial, los he lubricado, he cambiado la esponja que absorbe el aceite de alto grado que lubrica, he limpiado la flecha del rotor,  y siempre he terminado por tirarlos, porque nunca lo soluciono.

Cuando se detienen es capaz de quemar el bobinado si le has retirado el termofusible, te puedes dar cuenta principalmente por el olor  a quemado de barniz del bobinado.

A mi parecer es realmente es el juego radial del que te comenta Gudino Roberto duberlin, puede ser por un dobles en una o par de las esquinas de fijacion de la tapa donde va el cojinete.


----------



## peperc (Ene 24, 2018)

hola, grracias por la ayuda, por si les sirve:

al final, me hice un sencillisimo circuito, por la noche, me aseguro que encienda y DUERMO TRANQUILO es lo importante.

basicamente es un simple rele de 220v  , no hace falta poner esquemas.
se auto engancha al pulsar un boton.
si se corta la luz, cuando esta regresa, pues no le llega, asi me aseguro que no quiera / intente solo encender.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2018)

El tema de los bujes, es tal como te conte, he reparado estos ventiladores desde que ingresaron al país, de echo he reciclado montones de ventiladores y turbos tirados por ese problema, porque no supieron arreglarlos, hice lo que dije, en el primer tiempo conseguí bujes autolubricados, luego unos que tienen nodulos de gráfito.
Miguel A Acosta en Rosario fabrica bujes autolubricados para todos los modelos e incluso de mejor calidad que los originales

Los con gráfito los hacia hacer pero el material como era nuevo e importado no siempre se conseguía y al tener que hacerlos hacer salía más caro auque con mejores resultados, hasta que un día por accidente descubrí que el eje  entraba justo en un rodamiento standard, y eso hace que la durabilidad sea excelente, no se gasta el eje y el cambio cuando es necesario es rápido y menso trabajoso.

Te recomiendo los aceistes en aerosol lo tipo "LUB" que tienen teflón limpian y dejan una fínisima capa que dura mucho más que un aceite común.
Pero si le cambias los bujes al menos por dos años no vas a tener problemas


----------

